# POC Annual Trip



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Full Report Here


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Headed there this month and want to know more about that fly and what other flies that worked please. Have done the reds on flats there, but this will be first real shot at jetties / beach heavyweight action. Thanks.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

for the jetties i would recommend a 350-450 grain fast sinking head on the beach a 250-350 grain intermediate or slow sinking head. 

as far as flies. the good think is saltwater fish aren't that picky and wont pass up a good meal. We caught some nice jacks on small white baitfish patterns in schools of rain minnows. tarpon seem to really like back and purple seaducers. other good patterns are white/chart and white/blue clousers. kinky muddlers in tan white are good also. any baitfish pattern will get hit. its all about finding the fish then it is finding a fly the fish will hit.


----------



## texasflycaster (Jun 16, 2009)

Great information! Thanks.


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

If this type of fishing appeals to you the Texas Flyfishers have a three day outing planned for the PINS September 12 - 14. Love to have some of you join us. Be sure to grab your 4x4, kayak, and your arsenal of flyrods...of course bring your cooler too! This trip has proven to be an exciting adventure every year.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Golden

I'm going to make that trip with yall one of these years.

Below is part 1 and 2 of my offshore/bluewater series. I'll get parts 3 and 4 up in the coming weeks.

Part 1 

Part 2


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for posting an interesting thread. Question: What usually fails in your leader setup? I build in a 20# or maybe if I feel brave a 30# section of fluorocarbon. I cannot imagine hanging something on a rod when my weakest link to the fish is so strong the rod cannot survive a spooling. A shark in the 200# range is not something I want to play with all day, and intentionally breaking it off will not be an option if the flyline itself is going to break.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Part 3 has been added


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

2thDr said:


> Thanks for posting an interesting thread. Question: What usually fails in your leader setup? I build in a 20# or maybe if I feel brave a 30# section of fluorocarbon. I cannot imagine hanging something on a rod when my weakest link to the fish is so strong the rod cannot survive a spooling. A shark in the 200# range is not something I want to play with all day, and intentionally breaking it off will not be an option if the flyline itself is going to break.


ya i have no interest in messing with a shark either. I'm game for a mako, but blacktips and bull sharks just don't excite me that much. But the good thing about sharks is if you do hook into one that large even wih 50lb wire or 90 lb leader, he'll bit through it pretty quickly once you start putting some heat on him. So i can't say i'm to worried about the fight lasting that long. i don't claim my way is the best way or the only way, All i can say is this is what i do and it works for me. If you feel more comfortable with having a lighter lb leader so you can break fish off, there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## CTR0022 (Aug 26, 2006)

Series 4 is posted


----------

